# Barbara Bush



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 3 2005, 10:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is part of the problem with our current federal administration...our leader himself has never lived even in the middle class, let alone the poverty level. I just don't see how he can even empathize with the loss these people are feeling or even the pain middle class America feels as they fill up their gas tanks. He has never been in our shoes. -_-
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96687
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's a good point about Pres. Bush, but there are some people who, even though born wealthy, just have that philanthropic spirit within them and they have an understanding of people's needs and do things to help them. I know people like that and the things they have done for people less fortunate brings tears to my eyes to even think about it. Just one example of many is when the year 2000 rolled in and this one very wealthy person could have had a big bash but instead did this:

She had a Habitat for Humanity party and took a huge warehouse she owned and had a party there were we built several walls of a house for Habitat. It was one of the most incredible evenings I've ever spent. I just don't think Pres. Bush is that kind of person.

Oh.... and when she moved in to her mansion a few years ago she felt sort of guilty for having so much so she personally bought and paid for 5 Habitat houses..... We need a President with a heart like she has....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96688
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well, K/C's mom hit the nail on the head, I can't believe she said this! Here's the link 
Barbara Bush As we know, the apple never falls far from the tree.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've always thought Barbara Bush had a "sharp tongue". She obviously has terrible judgement and 
lack of empathy, too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 9 2005, 07:39 AM
> *I've always thought Barbara Bush had a "sharp tongue". She obviously has terrible judgement and
> lack of empathy, too.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Not a good "line" to breed a political dynasty from IMO!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Sep 9 2005, 06:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good "line" to breed a political dynasty from IMO!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98007
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I read that yesterday. I was shocked!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am not defending Mrs. Bush, but I do think she's kind of like my 93 year old grandmother. My Grammy is not always up on what is "politically correct" but she's the sweetest old lady you'd ever want to meet. Did Mrs. Bush use poor judgement in her comments? Absolutely. Do I think she meant to upset anyone? No I don't. I think she's just in her own special world looking down on the rest of us little folk. She and the rest of her family are completely out of touch with the rest of America.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I find it so sad that a former first lady is so ill equiped to understand the very fabric of the american people...no matter if they are poor or middle class. I heard this yesterday and it made me sick and insensed that this woman has absolutely no clue how people live in the real world. How unfortunate that this same woman is the mother of our current president. Wow, with that kind of guidience through his life....we are all in trouble.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Sep 9 2005, 08:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good "line" to breed a political dynasty from IMO!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98007
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's funny!!!!









Oh, also... The impression I get of her and the Bush's in general is that they think they are above the masses and really don't care. Again, this is the impression I have.... it may not be true. As I mentioned in another post, I have seen people with lots of money and power who really care about others and have seen how they act, and it is not like the Bush's act. One specific person that I know who is particularly philathropic often says, and I can't remember where this quote originally came from, "To whom much is given, much is expected." She pretty much lives by that.

Just one example of her generosity (I gave others in a prior post) is that for the United Way campaign, she gave $10,000 each in honor of 10 women (yep that is $100,000). I was lucky to be one of those women. She's not just a giver... she's a worker.... she and her elderly mother have been in there hammering away at Habitat homes. Anyway, I've had her as someone I look up to who cares about those less fortunate. What has the Bush family done for others, I wonder? Does anyone know?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As Saltymalty says, Barbara Bush might be the grammy that needs to be hushed. They might want to consider keeping her away from microphones...!

Remember her comments right after the troops were sent to Iraq?

Barbara Bush had raised eyebrows two days before U.S. troops invaded Iraq, when she told ABC television that she was not interested in media commentators' concerns about the war's potential human toll.

"Why should we hear about body bags, and deaths, and how many, what day it's gonna happen, and how many this or what do you suppose?" she said. "It's not relevant. So, why should I waste my beautiful mind on something like that?"

Filmmaker Michael Moore used the remark in his fiercely anti-Bush film "Fahrenheit 9/11


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 9 2005, 11:38 AM
> *As Saltymalty says, Barbara Bush might be the grammy that needs to be hushed. They might want to consider keeping her away from microphones...!
> 
> Remember her comments right after the troops were sent to Iraq?
> ...


[/QUOTE]









That is quite an apalling statement!








Wonder what the parents and families of some of the soldiers who have lost their lives over there think of her blatant disregard for their lives?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

The way I took it is that so many of those people probably did not eat as healthly as they are now. They didn't get medical care like they are now. And probably the children feel more taken care of. Maybe I just read things differently!







At our local college a New Orleans girl got a paid 4 year scholarship, but my friend's daughter said she is not very appreicative. She is just complaining about Pres. Bush and how it would be different if they would have been white. It is so sad. Really the whole thing. But at least it seems the majority do feel grateful. I would hope so. Volunteers and people around the country and world are going extra miles to do all they can to help these people.

Anyways, I definately could imagine these same words from my 86 year old grandmother. And she is the sweetest lady I know!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 9 2005, 10:23 AM
> *She and the rest of her family are completely out of touch with the rest of America.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98025*


[/QUOTE]

Ain't THAT the truth.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It does appear that Barbara Bush isn't the only one who has made stupid comments in the aftermath of Katrina!

1) "I don't think anybody anticipated the breach of the levees." –President Bush, on "Good Morning America," Sept. 1, 2005, six days after repeated warnings from experts about the scope of damage expected from Hurricane Katrina 

2) "What I'm hearing which is sort of scary is that they all want to stay in Texas. Everybody is so overwhelmed by the hospitality. And so many of the people in the arena here, you know, were underprivileged anyway so this (chuckle) – this is working very well for them." –Former First Lady Barbara Bush, on the Hurricane flood evacuees in the Houston Astrodome, Sept. 5, 2005 

3) "It makes no sense to spend billions of dollars to rebuild a city that's seven feet under sea level....It looks like a lot of that place could be bulldozed." –House Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.), Aug. 

4) "We've got a lot of rebuilding to do ... The good news is — and it's hard for some to see it now — that out of this chaos is going to come a fantastic Gulf Coast, like it was before. Out of the rubbles of Trent Lott's house — he's lost his entire house — there's going to be a fantastic house. And I'm looking forward to sitting on the porch." (Laughter) —President Bush, touring hurricane damage, Mobile, Ala., Sept. 2, 2005

5) "Considering the dire circumstances that we have in New Orleans, virtually a city that has been destroyed, things are going relatively well." —FEMA Director Michael Brown, Sept. 1, 2005 

6) "Brownie, you're doing a heck of a job." –President Bush, to FEMA director Michael Brown, while touring Hurricane-ravaged Mississippi, Sept. 2, 2005 

7) "I have not heard a report of thousands of people in the convention center who don't have food and water." –Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff, on NPR's "All Things Considered," Sept. 1, 2005 

8) "Well, I think if you look at what actually happened, I remember on Tuesday morning picking up newspapers and I saw headlines, 'New Orleans Dodged the Bullet.' Because if you recall, the storm moved to the east and then continued on and appeared to pass with considerable damage but nothing worse." –Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff, blaming media coverage for his failings, "Meet the Press," Sept. 4, 2005 

9) "I mean, you have people who don't heed those warnings and then put people at risk as a result of not heeding those warnings. There may be a need to look at tougher penalties on those who decide to ride it out and understand that there are consequences to not leaving.” –Sen. Rick Santorum (R-PA), Sept. 6, 2005 

10) "You simply get chills every time you see these poor individuals...many of these people, almost all of them that we see are so poor and they are so black, and this is going to raise lots of questions for people who are watching this story unfold." —CNN's Wolf Blitzer, on New Orleans' hurricane evacuees, Sept. 1, 2005


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She might be an "old lady" but she is the former First Lady of this country. And to say that those people are better off now than before the storm! Give me a break!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 9 2005, 11:30 AM
> *It does appear that Barbara Bush isn't the only one who has made stupid comments in the aftermath of Katrina!
> 
> 1) "I don't think anybody anticipated the breach of the levees." –President Bush, on "Good Morning America," Sept. 1, 2005, six days after repeated warnings from experts about the scope of damage expected from Hurricane Katrina
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 9 2005, 12:30 PM
> *9) "I mean, you have people who don't heed those warnings and then put people at risk as a result of not heeding those warnings. There may be a need to look at tougher penalties on those who decide to ride it out and understand that there are consequences to not leaving.” –Sen. Rick Santorum (R-PA), Sept. 6, 2005
> 
> 10) "You simply get chills every time you see these poor individuals...many of these people, almost all of them that we see are so poor and they are so black, and this is going to raise lots of questions for people who are watching this story unfold." —CNN's Wolf Blitzer, on New Orleans' hurricane evacuees, Sept. 1, 2005 [/color]
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98081*


[/QUOTE]


All of the comments are unreal...but these two are just unbelievable.

In regards to number 9....I guess seeing what they have endured throughout this ordeal....it would seem to me that we have all seen the consequences of not evacuating. Maybe if someone had offered them transportation and a place to go...many more would have left when told.

#10- I have no words for THAT!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Living in this area, and having 14 years work experience with these people, I feel that I can shed some light on the matter. I'm not talking about color of people, I'm talking about a certain group who live off the system, and they have the smarts to make it work. We had one group (white) who got $78,000 for their children in a settlement for disability. Later, I got to reevaluate these people so that their checks could be stopped BECAUSE THEY WERE NOT DISABLE. These people had to spend the $78,000 within six months so that they could go back to the poverty level. They bought two new cars, as well as other items they no longer had when I did the reevaluations. They had 13 checks coming into their mailbox each month for three or four years before the reevaluations. These were averaging about $500 each. Let me tell you, these were some of the meanest, hateful people to deal with in my office. They hated having to come for their reevaluation, and they knew I had the reputation of telling it like it was. They would holler, curse, steal, and make havoc out of the office. I would have to go out in the parking lot to stop problems. I saw this over and over with other families too. Even those I sincerely felt needed help were often mean. They stole my cleaning supplies, the fenials from my lamps, the things to turn them on with, a heater I used on an extremely cold day, and they would steal things from your purse, if you left it in sight. One of my collegues had an expensive ring stolen from hers. She had the purse hidden in another office, but they snuck in there and found it. They got their disability check, but she didn't get her ring back. These people (here again not talking about color) had a sense of entitlement. No matter how nice you were to them, it wasn't good enough. They taught their young children to lie and cheat on the exams for the disability checks they thought they were entitled to. I would see two year olds for disability who were referred "because they wouldn't play school with their older sibling". One summer, I had one of my daughters sit in the waiting room with these children and play Gameboy. They didn't know who she was, and they would master her games quickly. Yet, when they came into my office, they couldn't even tell me how many ears they had. By law, I was required to call the mother in and tell her I suspected they were not being honest. I would get cursed and reported to the agency I did work for because I was doing this. Over and over, I would then have to defend myself. We would get teacher reports from teachers telling us that the parents would come to them, fussing that they should not help their children learn because they would loose their check. My sister is a school psychologist, and she has told me over and over how hard it is to get an accurate assessment on a child because they parents want them to be in special education so they can get a check. I was holding a three year old once on my lap, trying to determine if she had learning or emotional problem to qualify her. She asked me where my blocks were. I asked why she wanted to know. Her response was that if she threw the blocks, her mom would take her for ice cream. 
One of my favorite stories is the man I was doing an exam on because another psychologist wrote how he was so disable, but the doctor reading his report suspected his exam was faked. He was one of those who threw the blocks, carried a toy around with him to play with, and had to have two adults to keep him in control. The day of the exam, I found he was in jail. I went to the jail to see him, carrying my briefcase. I told him I was a doctor there to help him, and he told me how he was driving the get away car in the robbery. He was in no way disable. He had a girlfriend, went about the community at will, and was just a crook. He didn't get his check, and he served two years. At the end of that time, his two caretakers came with him to the place I was working, telling me the same story I had read in the exam from the doctor who said he was so disable. It was so bizaar that I remembered it. When I went into the waiting room to get him, there he sat, playing with his toy, like he was so limited. When he saw me, he knew the game was up, and he refused to come into my office. He didn't get that check either.
After 14 years of working with these CROOKS, I started working with people in the nursing home, who are so grateful for any attention they can get. 
I don't agree with Barbara Bush's comment, but I think I know where she is coming from because there is a segment of our population who think they are entitled to be taken care of. You, as hard working tax payers are to leave your children, work hard, do without, pay high taxes, and support this segment. Want to know where some of the money goes? Well, I saw one spend $59 in food stamps on Easter candy. They are at the casinoes eating and playing the slots, and the nail salons are full of them. They often wear nicer clothese than I do, and they drive nicer cars. Sure, there are some really deserving people, but there are just as many of those who will never work at anything but having the system take care of them. I think this may be some of what Barbarb Bush was responding to in her statement. They looked at a new state, and they saw more suckers to fleece. 
Before you start jumping down my throat about my comments, just remember that I'm only talking about some of these folks, and I base my comments on 14 years experience trying to sort out the deserving from the cheaters and those who just live off the system.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 9 2005, 10:52 AM
> *Living in this area, and having 14 years work experience with these people, I feel that I can shed some light on the matter.  I'm not talking about color of people, I'm talking about a certain group who live off the system, and they have the smarts to make it work.  We had one group (white) who got $78,000 for their children in a settlement for disability.  Later, I got to reevaluate these people so that their checks could be stopped BECAUSE THEY WERE NOT DISABLE.  These people had to spend the $78,000 within six months so that they could go back to the poverty level.  They bought two new cars, as well as other items they no longer had when I did the reevaluations.  They had 13 checks coming into their mailbox each month for three or four years before the reevaluations.  These were averaging about $500 each.  Let me tell you, these were some of the meanest, hateful people to deal with in my office.  They hated having to come for their reevaluation, and they knew I had the reputation of telling it like it was.  They would holler, curse, steal, and make havoc out of the office.  I would have to go out in the parking lot to stop problems.  I saw this over and over with other families too.  Even those I sincerely felt needed help were often mean.  They stole my cleaning supplies, the fenials from my lamps, the things to turn them on with, a heater I used on an extremely cold day, and they would steal things from your purse, if you left it in sight.  One of my collegues had an expensive ring stolen from hers.  She had the purse hidden in another office, but they snuck in there and found it.  They got their disability check, but she didn't get her ring back.  These people (here again not talking about color) had a sense of entitlement.  No matter how nice you were to them, it wasn't good enough.  They taught their young children to lie and cheat on the exams for the disability checks they thought they were entitled to.  I would see two year olds for disability who were referred "because they wouldn't play school with their older sibling".  One summer, I had one of my daughters sit in the waiting room with these children and play Gameboy.  They didn't know who she was, and they would master her games quickly.  Yet, when they came into my office, they couldn't even tell me how many ears they had.  By law, I was required to call the mother in and tell her I suspected they were not being honest.  I would get cursed and reported to the agency I did work for because I was doing this.  Over and over, I would then have to defend myself.  We would get teacher reports from teachers telling us that the parents would come to them, fussing that they should not help their children learn because they would loose their check.  My sister is a school psychologist, and she has told me over and over how hard it is to get an accurate assessment on a child because they parents want them to be in special education so they can get a check.  I was holding a three year old once on my lap, trying to determine if she had learning or emotional problem to qualify her.  She asked me where my blocks were.  I asked why she wanted to know.  Her response was that if she threw the blocks, her mom would take her for ice cream.
> One of my favorite stories is the man I was doing an exam on because another psychologist wrote how he was so disable, but the doctor reading his report suspected his exam was faked.  He was one of those who threw the blocks, carried a toy around with him to play with, and had to have two adults to keep him in control.  The day of the exam, I found he was in jail.  I went to the jail to see him, carrying my briefcase.  I told him I was a doctor there to help him, and he told me how he was driving the get away car in the robbery.  He was in no way disable.  He had a girlfriend, went about the community at will, and was just a crook.  He didn't get his check, and he served two years.  At the end of that time, his two caretakers came with him to the place I was working, telling me the same story I had read in the exam from the doctor who said he was so disable.  It was so bizaar that I remembered it.  When I went into the waiting room to get him, there he sat, playing with his toy, like he was so limited.  When he saw me, he knew the game was up, and he refused to come into my office.  He didn't get that check either.
> After 14 years of working with these CROOKS, I started working with people in the nursing home, who are so grateful for any attention they can get.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know what you are trying to say, but I somehow don't think that's what she meant. I think she was refering to just really poor people being better off becuase now they are being taken care off. I see it as her just sort of defending her son because he has been criticized lately. I also just don't think its her age/being the grandmother type that saltymalty was talking about. I have a grandmother who was raised her whole life in completely white community in Russia (no diversity at all) that wouldn't make comments like that. I think she meant just what she said and she wasn't necessarily refering to crooks. However, I should be honest and say that both my husband and I are die hard Democrats and would never in a million years vote for Bush and have yet to see him make any decent decisions so I may be just a bit biased.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 9 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Living in this area, and having 14 years work experience with these people, I feel that I can shed some light on the matter.  I'm not talking about color of people, I'm talking about a certain group who live off the system, and they have the smarts to make it work.  We had one group (white) who got $78,000 for their children in a settlement for disability.  Later, I got to reevaluate these people so that their checks could be stopped BECAUSE THEY WERE NOT DISABLE.  These people had to spend the $78,000 within six months so that they could go back to the poverty level.  They bought two new cars, as well as other items they no longer had when I did the reevaluations.  They had 13 checks coming into their mailbox each month for three or four years before the reevaluations.  These were averaging about $500 each.  Let me tell you, these were some of the meanest, hateful people to deal with in my office.  They hated having to come for their reevaluation, and they knew I had the reputation of telling it like it was.  They would holler, curse, steal, and make havoc out of the office.  I would have to go out in the parking lot to stop problems.  I saw this over and over with other families too.  Even those I sincerely felt needed help were often mean.  They stole my cleaning supplies, the fenials from my lamps, the things to turn them on with, a heater I used on an extremely cold day, and they would steal things from your purse, if you left it in sight.  One of my collegues had an expensive ring stolen from hers.  She had the purse hidden in another office, but they snuck in there and found it.  They got their disability check, but she didn't get her ring back.  These people (here again not talking about color) had a sense of entitlement.  No matter how nice you were to them, it wasn't good enough.  They taught their young children to lie and cheat on the exams for the disability checks they thought they were entitled to.  I would see two year olds for disability who were referred "because they wouldn't play school with their older sibling".  One summer, I had one of my daughters sit in the waiting room with these children and play Gameboy.  They didn't know who she was, and they would master her games quickly.  Yet, when they came into my office, they couldn't even tell me how many ears they had.  By law, I was required to call the mother in and tell her I suspected they were not being honest.  I would get cursed and reported to the agency I did work for because I was doing this.  Over and over, I would then have to defend myself.  We would get teacher reports from teachers telling us that the parents would come to them, fussing that they should not help their children learn because they would loose their check.  My sister is a school psychologist, and she has told me over and over how hard it is to get an accurate assessment on a child because they parents want them to be in special education so they can get a check.  I was holding a three year old once on my lap, trying to determine if she had learning or emotional problem to qualify her.  She asked me where my blocks were.  I asked why she wanted to know.  Her response was that if she threw the blocks, her mom would take her for ice cream.
> One of my favorite stories is the man I was doing an exam on because another psychologist wrote how he was so disable, but the doctor reading his report suspected his exam was faked.  He was one of those who threw the blocks, carried a toy around with him to play with, and had to have two adults to keep him in control.  The day of the exam, I found he was in jail.  I went to the jail to see him, carrying my briefcase.  I told him I was a doctor there to help him, and he told me how he was driving the get away car in the robbery.  He was in no way disable.  He had a girlfriend, went about the community at will, and was just a crook.  He didn't get his check, and he served two years.  At the end of that time, his two caretakers came with him to the place I was working, telling me the same story I had read in the exam from the doctor who said he was so disable.  It was so bizaar that I remembered it.  When I went into the waiting room to get him, there he sat, playing with his toy, like he was so limited.  When he saw me, he knew the game was up, and he refused to come into my office.  He didn't get that check either.
> After 14 years of working with these CROOKS, I started working with people in the nursing home, who are so grateful for any attention they can get.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


AMEN, LucyLou!! I'm glad someone finally said it. It is really getting out of hand with the people who abuse the system and we, as hard working citizens, pay for others to sit on their bottoms all day and think they're "entitled" to it!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I am totally disgusted with the comments.
It does not matter if the people are poor or rich, white or black, yellow or orange they are they need help. They require food and shelter.
What ever they did or did not have at the time does not matter. Everything even if it was shoes on their feet are now gone. As for Barbara Bush she is an old lady from a different time and that was the mentality then for women, to turn a blank eye and focus on happy things. So I can for give her for her comments. 

I'm going to stop reading these two topics now because as a woman of color it is really upsetting me to read this. I really feel for these people they have nothing left and all they can say is they were poor anyway. They are American they are your people and if you can't feel for them and lend a helping hand to your own how can you help others.

This is not intended to hurt or upset for anyone here. So please disregard is so.
I do not live in your country so I don’t know what is like there. In Canada I pay my taxes and work hard just like everyone else here and if this happened to me, I would hope that people would have more compassion for me regardless of my skin color or how much money I had. I apologize in advance. As you can tell these kind of comments really hurt.

I will now go and read about the puppies


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Sep 9 2005, 10:08 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am sure people are very grateful. However, they do have a right to be upset -- the aid came way too late. And if we are really honest with ourselves, most of us don't know what its like to live in such poverty and to have such limited options in life. And I think the reality may be a little different for this girl you mention if "she was white". Since I am white and an immigrant, I can't say I know what its like not to be what I am. But I certainly sympathize with her struggles.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Sep 9 2005, 01:03 PM
> *I am totally disgusted with the comments.
> It does not matter if the people are poor or rich, white or black, yellow or orange they are they need help. They require food and shelter.
> What ever they did or did not have at the time does not matter.  Everything even if it was shoes on their feet are now gone.  As for Barbara Bush she is an old lady from a different time and that was the mentality then for women, to turn a blank eye and focus on happy things.  So I can for give her for her comments.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think we are talking about apples and oranges. 
I totally agree that these people need help now, regardless of race or prior economic level. Our family has been making numerous trips to the shelters with assistance of clothes, toys, and household items, and we will continue to do so. I think a helping hand in a time of need is a far cry from taking these people (white, black, purple, or whatever) to raise when they are capable of taking care of themself. I'm not surprised that the four year college tuition wasn't good enough. I've seen it over and over that what you give is never enough for the group I was talking about. In the case of the family who got the $78,000, as well as over $6000 a month for the next three or four years, you would think that would be enough to remove them from the poverty level. They expect the system to continue to care for them, so they don't save, plan, or want to do any different.
Unless you have been here, and personally witnessed what I am talking about in my 14 years of work, you can't see it like it is. Some of these people would come in dressed in outfits that ran into the hundreds of dollars. They wore Tommy Hilfigger from head to toe. Children went to have their hair done in a salon weekly. They had free housing, free food, and several checks coming into their home that any family could have lived comfortably on. True, many were at the poverty level, incapable of caring for themself, and they needed help, and will continue to for the remainder of their life. Once, I took one lady to Walmart and bought her insulin because she had none. I also drove her 20 miles home because she was dumped at my office. I've given them clothese and shoes, and I've fed the hungry ones in my office. I've gotten jobs for some, and I even put one into a home I owned on my property (only to have him later rob me). Some will never be able to live without assistance. Others are quite capable of working, they just don't want to.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Okay, as much as I am not a Bush fan, I just received this e-mail today and I think it sheds a lot of light on the chain of command...

In case you aren't familiar with how our government is SUPPOSED to work: The 
chain of responsibility for the protection of the citizens in New Orleans 
is:
1. The Mayor
2. The New Orleans director of Homeland Security (a political appointee of 
the Governor who reports to the Governor)
3. The Governor
4. The Head of Homeland Security
5. The President
What did each do?
1. The mayor, with 5 days advance, waited until 2 days 
before he announced a 
mandatory evacuation (at the behest of the President). Then he failed to 
provide transportation for those without transport even though he had 
hundreds of buses at his disposal.
2. The New Orleans director of Homeland Security failed to have any plan for 
a contingency that has been talked about for 50 years. Then he blames the 
Feds for not doing what he should have done. (So much for political 
appointees)
3. The Governor, despite a declaration of disaster by the President 2 DAYS 
BEFORE the storm hit, failed to take advantage of the offer of Federal 
troops and aid until 2 DAYS AFTER the storm hit.
4. The 
Director of Homeland Security positioned assets in the area to be 
ready when the Governor called for them.
5. The President urged a mandatory evacuation, and even declared a disaster 
State of Emergency, freeing up millions of dollars of federal assistance, 
should the Governor decide to use it.
Oh and by the way, the levees that broke were the responsibility of the 
local landowners and the local levee board to maintain, NOT THE FEDERAL 
GOVERNMENT.
The disaster in 
New Orleans is what you get after decades of corrupt 
(democrat) government going all the way back to Huey Long.
Funds for disaster protection and relief have been flowing into this city 
for decades, and where has it gone, but into the pockets of the politicos 
and their friends.
Decades of socialist government in New Orleans has sapped all self reliance 
from the community, and made them dependent upon government for every little 
thing.
Political correctness 
and a lack of will to fight crime have created the 
single most corrupt police force in the country, and has permitted gang 
violence to flourish.
The sad thing is that there are many poor folks who have suffered and died 
needlessly because those that they voted into office failed them.
For those who missed item 5 (where the President's level of accountability 
is discussed), it is made more clear in a New Orleans Times-Picayune article 
dated August 28:
NEW ORLEANS (AP) - In the face of a catastrophic Hurricane Katrina, a 
mandatory evacuation was ordered Sunday for New Orleans by Mayor Ray Nagin.
Acknowledging that large numbers of people, many of them stranded tourists, 
would be unable to leave, The city set up 10 places of last resort for 
people to go, including the Superdome.
The mayor called the order unprecedented and said anyone who could leave the 
city should. He exempted hotels from the evacuation order because airlines 
had already canceled all flights.
Gov. Kathleen Blanco, standing beside the mayor at a news conference, said 
President Bush called and personally appealed for a mandatory evacuation for 

the low-lying city, which is prone to flooding. (emphasis mine)
The ball was placed in Mayor Nagin's court to carry out the evacuation 
order. With 5-day heads-up, he had the authority to use any and all services 
to evacuate all residents from the city, as documented in a city emergency 
preparedness plan. By waiting until the last minute, and failing to make 
full use of resources available within city limits, Nagin and his 
administration messed up.
Mayor Nagin and his emergency sidekick Terry Ebbert have displayed lethal, 
mind boggling incompetence before, during and after Katrina.
As for Mayor Nagin, he and his profile in pathetic leadership police chief 
should resign. That city's government is incompetent from one end to the 
other. The people of New 
Orleans deserve better than this crowd of clowns is 
capable of giving them.
If you're keeping track, these boobs let 569 buses that could have carried 
33,350 people out of New Orleans-in one trip-get ruined in the floods.
Whatever plan these guys had, it was a dud. Or it probably would have been 
if they'd bothered to follow it.
As for all the race-baiting rhetoric and Bush-bashing coming from prominent 
blacks on the left, don't expect Ray Nagin to be called out on the carpet 
for falling short. You want to know why? Here's why:
It's more convenient to blame a white president for what went wrong than to 
hold a black mayor and his administration accountable for gross negligence 
and failing to fully 
carry out an established emergency preparedness plan.
To hold Nagin and his administration accountable for dropping the ball 
amounts to letting loose the shouts and cries of "Racism!". It's sad, it's 
wrong, but it's standard operating procedure for the media and left-wing 
black leadership.

Some more Comments from UNREPORTED NEWS
On Friday night before the storm hit Max Mayfield of the National Hurricane 
Center took the 
unprecedented action of calling Nagin and Blanco personally 
to plead with them to begin MANDATORY evacuation of NO and they said they'd 
take it under consideration. This was after the NOAA buoy 240 miles south 
had recorded 68' waves before it was destroyed.
President Bush spent Friday afternoon and evening in meetings with his 
advisors and administrators drafting all of the paperwork required for a 
state to request federal assistance (and not be in violation of the Posse 
Comitatus Act or having to enact the Insurgency Act). Just before midnight 
Friday evening the President called 
Governor Blanco and pleaded with her to 
sign the request papers so the federal government and the military could 
legally begin mobilization and call up. He was told that they didn't think 
it necessary for the federal government to be involved yet. After the 
President's final call to the governor she held meetings with her staff to 
discuss the political ramifications of bringing federal forces. It was 
decided that if they allowed federal assistance it would make it look as if 
they had failed so it was agreed upon that the feds would not be invited in.
Saturday before the storm hit the President again called Blanco and Nagin 
requesting they please sign the papers requesting federal assistance, that 
they declare the state an emergency area, and begin mandatory evacuation.
After a personal plea from the President Nagin agreed to order an 

evacuation, but it would not be a full mandatory evacuation, and the 
governor still refused to sign the papers requesting and authorizing federal 
action. In frustration the President declared the area a national disaster 
area before the state of Louisiana did so he could legally begin some 
advanced preparations. Rumor has it that the President's legal advisers were 
looking into the ramifications of using the insurgency act to bypass the 
Constitutional requirement that a state request federal aid before the 
federal government can move into state with troops - but that had not been 
done since 1906 and the Constitutionality of it was called into question to 

use before the disaster.
Throw in that over half the federal aid of the past decade to NO for levee 
construction, maintenance, and repair was diverted to fund a marina and 
support the gambling ships. Toss in the investigation that will look into 
why the emergency preparedness plan submitted to the federal government for 
funding and published on the city's website was never implemented and in 
fact may have been bogus for the purpose of gaining additional federal 
funding as we now learn that the organizations identified in the plan were 
never contacted or coordinating into any planning - though the document 
implies that they were.
The suffering people of NO need to be asking some hard questions as do we 
all, but they better start with why Blanco refused to even sign the 
multi-state mutual aid pack activation documents 
until Wednesday which 
further delayed the legal deployment of National Guard from adjoining 
states. Or maybe ask why Nagin keeps harping that the President should have 
commandeered 500 Greyhound busses to help him when according to his own 
emergency plan and documents he claimed to have over 500 busses at his 
disposal to use between the local school busses and the city transportation 
busses - but he never raised a finger to prepare them or activate them.
This is a sad time for all of us to see that a major city has all but been 
destroyed and thousands of people have died with hundreds of thousands more 
suffering, but it's certainly not a time for people to be pointing fingers 
and trying to find a bigger dog to blame for local corruption and 
incompetence. Pray to God for the survivors that they can start their lives 
anew as fast as 
possible and we learn from all the mistakes to avoid them in 
the future.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi LucyLou,
Thank you for sharing your first hand experience. I read it with great interest.

I am from Canada, like Chelsey, and I work hard and pay my taxes. But I completely agree with you. It is not about color but the people cheating the system. Honestly, I have compassion to people that really need it but I see so few that actually deserve it. 

Every day, I see young and capable people begging for money. They are healthy and I see no reason why they can't get a job. Why should I give them money because they are too lazy to go to school and get a job after. Why should my hard work and dedication have to pay for them. I honestly walk by and give them nothing.

On the other hand, in Asia, there are many children who have their legs chopped off and they are forced to beg. All the money they get is taken from them. I feel pity for these people and I usually give them food or something they can keep. The sad thing is that I don't think they are too afraid to eat it.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

You can all slam me but i dont think Bush did a bad job , if anyone is to blame its the mayor and govenor of new orleans , why didnt that have a better evacuation plan for the poorer sections i mean they knew a few days prior to the storm that this might be a bad one , This was not an easy task for anyone to conquer 
Bush may not be the sharpest of Presidents but who is to say that any other would have done a better job , I am not into the blame game, The democrats bash the republicans and back and forth , I feel Bush has compassion for the people 
and i dont believe this is his fault i believe that New orleans let there people down
This news about the levies was not new they should have could have but didntjust my opinion


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

In my opinion Barbara Bush shouldn't have said what she said. It was rude and heartless, especially when she has never and will never know what these people are going through. Just like hopefully, most of us won't. JMHO!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Sep 9 2005, 04:07 PM
> *In my opinion Barbara Bush shouldn't have said what she said.  It was rude and heartless, especially when she has never and will never know what these people are going through. Just like hopefully, most of us won't.  JMHO!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98153*


[/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more!! And it wasn't even that she just said that -- but that it represents how they view this disaster.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Sep 9 2005, 05:58 PM
> *You can all slam me but i dont think Bush did a bad job , if anyone is to blame its the mayor and govenor of new orleans , why didnt that have a better evacuation plan for the poorer sections i mean they knew a few days prior to the storm that this might be a bad one , This was not an easy task for anyone to conquer
> Bush may not be the sharpest of Presidents but who is to say that any other would have done a better job , I am not into the blame game, The democrats bash the republicans and back and forth , I feel Bush has compassion for the people
> and i dont believe this is his fault i believe that New orleans let there people down
> ...


[/QUOTE]


One has to only look at the flooded buses in the city to see that the officials of New Orleans did not do what they could to get the people out of the city. There is documentation that the governor would not let the guard or the hospital ship in when they were first available. 
Here in Mississippi, we had some of the same dangers, yet we had an aggressive governor and other state officials who were there, hands on, from the beginning. We didn't have the water/flooding, but there has been major destruction in our state. Our recovery process and help to others is moving along with a lot of cooperation from those involved. We have poverty here too, but we also have organization and cooperation.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 9 2005, 06:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One has to only look at the flooded buses in the city to see that the officials of New Orleans did not do what they could to get the people out of the city. There is documentation that the governor would not let the guard or the hospital ship in when they were first available. 
Here in Mississippi, we had some of the same dangers, yet we had an aggressive governor and other state officials who were there, hands on, from the beginning. We didn't have the water/flooding, but there has been major destruction in our state. Our recovery process and help to others is moving along with a lot of cooperation from those involved. We have poverty here too, but we also have organization and cooperation.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98160
[/B][/QUOTE]


it just irks me that the black and white issue comes in to play







whenever there is a disaster the american people come together it doesnt matter if you are black or white







, the minute i started tuning into what happened i was crying my eyes out for our american people and our animals end of story and from what i have seen everyone is coming together to help, doesnt matter if your rich or poor or what ethnic background you are and to tell you the truth im sick of these politicians once again coming out to bash to there benefit. We the people have to come together, there is plenty of money out there and we have to make sure it goes to rebuilding there peoples lives
i dont care what Barbara Bush said i care that the goverment is helping these people thats what i care about


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm going to set it straight, and I don't mean to offend anyone hear. Please do not look into what I am saying too deeply because it can very easily be taken the wrong way.

First off, let me say it's not my fault.... I didn't vote for Bush.

Every since George Bush has been president of USA, this country has been in a tranny.

Look at what George H.W. Bush put us through- Desert Storm

What did we have with Clinton- Peace & Prosperity. His only deliema was he was between 2 Bush's, and maybe, i don't know, I wasn't there, nor do I care, but maybe he thought with the wrong head at times. 

Since Dumber has been President, our country has been attacked on our ground, something I never thought about happening during my lifetime, we've had THOUSANDS of INNOCENT lives taken, Americans on our land and off our land, and George Bush does not care, nor does he care about the American people. He's in it for one thing, to benefit himself. It's all about a dollar bill. And I still think that the dollar bill is the MARK OF THE BEAST. Read your bibles and see the similarities between the mark of the beast and money. Imagine this:

This basic scheme of numerology is that every letter in the alphabet is assigned a number from one to nine as follows: 

1 : 2 : 3 : 4 : 5 : 6 : 7 : 8 : 9 
A : B : C : D : E : F : G : H : I 
J : K : L : M : N : O : P : Q : R 
S : T : U : V : W : X : Y : Z : --

Then the numbers of each word or name analyzed are added up. If a two or three digit number results, those numbers are added in a column until a number from 1 to 9 is reached. These nine numbers have specific psychological characteristics assigned to them, much as do the 12 signs of the Zodiac. Applying this system to the word VISA, we get the following:

V I S A 

4+9+1+1=15 1+5=6

In the original numerological system, 6 stands for natural harmony as in the six colors of the spectrum. However, in order to make the Visa card come out as the Mark of the Beast, those fundamentalists who indulge in this sort of nonsense substitute biblical symbolism wherein 6 is the number of imperfection. Thus, by extrapolation, 6 means the same as 666. And voila! we have the Number of the Beast! 


I said it once, and I'll say it again, for the better of this country, let's get a poor emocrat in office. This is in no way being disrespectful to the republican party or other political affliates. 

Bill Clinton straightened out George H.W. Bush's mess.

Who is going to straighten out George W. Bush's mess?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Let's just don't get those Democrats who are the elected officials in Louisiana who have made such a mess of the disaster. I sure wouldn't vote for the mayor of New Orleans or their governor, if they ran for president.

Scott, I agree that we didn't have much national discord when Clinton was in office, but other than his scandal over the land deal in his state, and his relationship with Monica and other women, I can't recall too much of what he did while he was in office.

I don't agree with what the Republicans are doing now, and I'm not for the war in Iraq.

Personally, I'm waiting until Mickey Mouse runs for president.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 9 2005, 05:54 PM
> *Let's just don't get those Democrats who are the elected officials in Louisiana who have made such a mess of the disaster.  I sure wouldn't vote for the mayor of New Orleans or their governor, if they ran for president.
> 
> Scott, I agree that we didn't have much national discord when Clinton was in office, but other than his scandal over the land deal in his state, and his relationship with Monica and other women, I can't recall too much of what he did while he was in office.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Clinton did lots of great things when he was in office and worked extremely hard (very unlike Bush). It saddens me that the only thing he will be remembered for is his affair. He is extremely bright, hard working and got to be a President by hard work (not by being born into wealth). I obviously don't support his personal affairs...but what he accomplished in office can't be argued with.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

--


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't mean to be rude, and I'm not trying to start an argument. Just call it old age and senility if you want, but I really can't recall what Clinton did. Please refresh my memory. I do know that I made a lot of money during that time because there was a lot of government giveaways, and I did contract work for the government.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 9 2005, 06:25 PM
> *I don't mean to be rude, and I'm not trying to start an argument.  Just call it old age and senility if you want, but I really can't recall what Clinton did.  Please refresh my memory.  I do know that I made a lot of money during that time because there was a lot of government giveaways, and I did contract work for the government.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98191*


[/QUOTE]

Faye,

I am not getting into an argument about this. In my humble opinion, Clinton made advances in education, tried to make advances in Israeli/Palestinian conflicts and other issues important to me personally. As I said earlier, I just agree more with democratic views than with Republican. I just think the poor should have more aid and are of more concern than the wealthy, which to me is what Republican party is more about. I am sorry I said anything to begin with.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey yall, this is all good. It is good to see others views and opinions. I've not taken what anyone has said personally. It is not an attack toward me nor my family. I respect what each and every one of you have to say, whether you agree with me or not, and I hope that we can continue to discuss this because learning what others think and listening to what others have to say is very interesting. 

Preach on yall...... This is an opportunity for hear different views and maybe learn something. That is what this is all about, not to pick a disagreement with each other. We're all friends, right. Well, lets share with each other and learn from one another.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Sep 9 2005, 09:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye,

I am not getting into an argument about this. In my humble opinion, Clinton made advances in education, tried to make advances in Israeli/Palestinian conflicts and other issues important to me personally. As I said earlier, I just agree more with democratic views than with Republican. I just think the poor should have more aid and are of more concern than the wealthy, which to me is what Republican party is more about. I am sorry I said anything to begin with.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98193
[/B][/QUOTE]


You know, in America we are so blessed! Unfortunately we have too much help from the government (Welfare, etc), which weakens family support systems and the lack of direct correlation between performance and rewards is really hurting everyone. Wouldn't everybody rather see universal health coverage for every American than welfare? And our immigration issues need to be resolved. We complain about immmigrants but we can't get people collecting government assistance checks to want to do the work; there is no incentive. Had Clinton acted on Bin Laden when he had the chance, Bush would not have had to clean house... As far as I am concerned... Democrats, Republicans... they are the same, they just chose different labels for their clothing! 

On Mrs. Bush, maybe she is going a little senile. We all will eventually!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

There are two things I will stay away from on here. 

Politics and Religion.

I enjoy the website very much but I learned a long time ago those two topics do not always bring plesant results.

It is human nature to want to talk about either topic however, no matter how hard we try those kinds of discussions only lead to someone getting upset or having feelings hurt. 

Many times someone changes their opinion about a person based on their beliefs.

On another website I saw people on that site being very nice and respectful but in the end very hurtful things were said to others resulting in a shutdown of the site.

We all have our own opinions on Politics and Religion as it is our right as Americans. We must remember people come here from all over the world with different opinions about both. The demise of the other website was largely because of that very reason.

I hope no one says to me, that I don't need to click and read the discussions because that is true. This is not meant to hurt or anger anyone so please don't take it that way. I just don't want to see any hurt feelings. I thought a long time about this post and I do hope people repect what I have said.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You may want to consider this.....

"_Flame Bait_ is a subject that people feel strongly about and which almost always causes sharp division in viewpoint. In general, those topics involve sex, religion and politics. When flame war veterans see one of these topics come up , they often restrict their reply to something like, "This is flamebait; I'm not toucing this topic." Inexperienced users , on the ohter hand, blithely charge in, and the same tired arguments are trotted out for the millionth time. Nobody changes their position and everybody gets irritated."

http://members.aol.com/intwg/flamewars.htm


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 10 2005, 06:47 AM
> *You may want to consider this.....
> 
> "Flame Bait is a subject that people feel strongly about and which almost always causes sharp division in viewpoint. In general, those topics involve sex, religion and politics. When flame war veterans see one of these topics come up , they often restrict their reply to something like, "This is flamebait; I'm not toucing this topic." Inexperienced users , on the ohter hand, blithely charge in, and the same tired arguments are trotted out for the millionth time. Nobody changes their position and everybody gets irritated."
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I haven't gotten that "feel" here. I just felt it was different people with different opinions. There hasn't been any personal attacks on others, just differences of ideas, which is what a discussion is. But, just to be on the safe side, from my part, I'm going back to dog issues.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Sep 9 2005, 09:25 PM
> *I don't mean to be rude, and I'm not trying to start an argument.  Just call it old age and senility if you want, but I really can't recall what Clinton did.  Please refresh my memory.  I do know that I made a lot of money during that time because there was a lot of government giveaways, and I did contract work for the government.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98191*


[/QUOTE]
What stood out to me about his Presidency was the fact that he erased the budget deficit...we actually had a budget surplus in this country when he left office. It took the Bush administration a very short time to erase that surplus and create the largest deficit this nation has known. To me, the budget deficit (or surplus under Clinton) is the biggest issue that dictates all else that our government does. I do not like the fact that we have borrowed against our children's future.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 10 2005, 04:47 AM
> *You may want to consider this.....
> 
> "Flame Bait is a subject that people feel strongly about and which almost always causes sharp division in viewpoint. In general, those topics involve sex, religion and politics. When flame war veterans see one of these topics come up , they often restrict their reply to something like, "This is flamebait; I'm not toucing this topic." Inexperienced users , on the ohter hand, blithely charge in, and the same tired arguments are trotted out for the millionth time. Nobody changes their position and everybody gets irritated."
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't know what that's supposed to imply, but I was just stating my opinion. I never attacked or put down anyone else's opinion nor do I consider myself an "inexperienced user". I am 27 and I have been in school most of my life -- I am allowed to have an opinion. I know that Faye is not upset at me, but I guess I should have stayed away from the subject altogether.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Sep 10 2005, 07:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What stood out to me about his Presidency was the fact that he erased the budget deficit...we actually had a budget surplus in this country when he left office. It took the Bush administration a very short time to erase that surplus and create the largest deficit this nation has known. To me, the budget deficit (or surplus under Clinton) is the biggest issue that dictates all else that our government does. I do not like the fact that we have borrowed against our children's future.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98251
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Sep 10 2005, 07:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What stood out to me about his Presidency was the fact that he erased the budget deficit...we actually had a budget surplus in this country when he left office. It took the Bush administration a very short time to erase that surplus and create the largest deficit this nation has known. To me, the budget deficit (or surplus under Clinton) is the biggest issue that dictates all else that our government does. I do not like the fact that we have borrowed against our children's future.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98251
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oops. Sorry about the blank post above.
Thank you so much for reminding us all of this because it truly was a big accomplishment. Maybe I need to go back and read up on history so that I can find out more about things like this.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Sep 10 2005, 07:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what that's supposed to imply, but I was just stating my opinion. I never attacked or put down anyone else's opinion nor do I consider myself an "inexperienced user". I am 27 and I have been in school most of my life -- I am allowed to have an opinion. I know that Faye is not upset at me, but I guess I should have stayed away from the subject altogether.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98253
[/B][/QUOTE]


You are right. I'm not upset in the least with you, or anyone. I thought it was just a discussion, with several of us having a difference of opinion. I didn't see anyone getting into the flaming mode.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 10 2005, 08:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


You are right. I'm not upset in the least with you, or anyone. I thought it was just a discussion, with several of us having a difference of opinion. I didn't see anyone getting into the flaming mode.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98258
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't implying anything. Just sharing something that I thought would remind us that there are certain "hot" topics that can create discord on forums.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Theres nothing wrong with everyone having opinions i for one do not feel Bush is doing a bad job for this country, i do think President Bush's main focus should be protecting our country against terrorists, i was in nyc on 911 and i experienced first hand what terrorism is. The difference between Bush and Clinton is that Clinton is polished and knows how to address the country but i can't remember one thing that terrific he ever did other than the monica lewinsky episode and too tell you the truth when he handed over the goverment to Bush we were already starting to go into a slight depression this didnt happen over night
I do not dislike Clinton at all and i feel he is an asset to helping the country in certain circumstances like this but i would never want him or his wife running the country , i dont trust them and i dont believe them , Bush is a tough and atleast these terrorists are running scared because they know he will re act
i think he has gotten a pretty raw deal through his presidency and truthfully i dont know how he has come this far there has been one diaster after another
it hasnt been a clean 5 years so i give him credit and i believe he will do the right thing for katrina and furthermore let these big stars who come out and make some of these ridiculous statements let them reach in there pockets and cough up some big money because these displaced people are going to need aide for a very long time if everyone around the qorld contributes, money, time and aide these people will have there lives back , its the media that causes all this controversy
and they hurt more than help


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Sep 10 2005, 04:19 AM
> *There are two things I will stay away from on here.
> 
> Politics and Religion.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I agree with you Religion and politics are the two things no two people will ever agree on . And I think its wrong for people and the media to start at this time pointing fingers at who and what went wrong ( I have my thoughts) We need to help these people and fix the problems NOW and worry about( and spend millions of dollars I might add) finding out who was responsiable after things get under control. and remember we're talking about thousands of people not just a few hundred to move and feed, it takes time and resourses.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mpd+Sep 10 2005, 05:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


You know, in America we are so blessed! Unfortunately we have too much help from the government (Welfare, etc), which weakens family support systems and the lack of direct correlation between performance and rewards is really hurting everyone. Wouldn't everybody rather see universal health coverage for every American than welfare? And our immigration issues need to be resolved. We complain about immmigrants but we can't get people collecting government assistance checks to want to do the work; there is no incentive. Had Clinton acted on Bin Laden when he had the chance, Bush would not have had to clean house... As far as I am concerned... Democrats, Republicans... they are the same, they just chose different labels for their clothing! 

On Mrs. Bush, maybe she is going a little senile. We all will eventually!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98243
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here is an interesting article addressing the Clinton/Bush/Bin Laden story. Bin Laden wasn't missed by just Clinton but also by Bush. From what I recall, when Clinton did send a missle into Afghanistan, everybody was saying "Wag the Dog" trying to put the attention of his personal scandal elsewhere. Anyway here's the article 
Bin Laden


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Sep 9 2005, 12:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


San Antonio is sheltering and housing thousands of evacuees from Katrina and friends who have been volunteering at KellyUSA are saying many of the people they talk with are looking at this tragedy philosophically as an opportunity to change their lives with help that they unfortunately would not have received without Katrina.

A young couple with a small child was interviewed and they both were happy with the opportunity saying "New Orleans was a hole that we are now out of and there are jobs here that did not exist in NO and we are glad to be here (San Antonio)".

While I fully agree that the Bush's cannot empathize with poverty because they have not "been there" I don't believe their wealth means they lack sympathy. Having seen so many interviews of the evacuees here in San Antonio I would take her remarks to reflect what many of them are saying themselves. What they have experienced I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy and we would all give our hard-earned dollars to keep it from ever having happened but for many, Katrina HAS provided an opportunity for new and improved living conditions ultimately.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 9 2005, 11:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That is quite an apalling statement!








Wonder what the parents and families of some of the soldiers who have lost their lives over there think of her blatant disregard for their lives?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98070
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't get into politics. I think her statement is APPALLING! My son's father fought in Desert Storm and now he is back over there again fighting for our freedom that so many of us take for granite, like Mrs. Bush. I don't agree with the war, but we do need to stand behind the men and women who risk their lives every day. He has lost so much himself just being there and seeing all the terrible things that goes on in that country. He is not the same man he was 3 years ago. We pray everyday that he will come home safely.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Katrina HAS provided an opportunity for new and improved living conditions ultimately.[/B]


Now lets hope that they will really take that opportunity and better themself. 

There was a report here on tv that some evacuees took their 2,000 $ and went to the Galleria to buy jewelry. Now I don't think that those are the ones that will improve their living conditions.

Gizzie's mom, I never was for this war because I knew it will end in the mess we have now. But I sincerely stand behind the men and women who are fighting over there. I feel for them. I hope your husband will come home safely.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 15 2005, 07:18 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Katrina HAS provided an opportunity for new and improved living conditions ultimately.

Click to expand...

*Now lets hope that they will really take that opportunity and better themself. 

There was a report here on tv that some evacuees took their 2,000 $ and went to the Galleria to buy jewelry. Now I don't think that those are the ones that will improve their living conditions.

Gizzie's mom, I never was for this war because I knew it will end in the mess we have now. But I sincerely stand behind the men and women who are fighting over there. I feel for them. I hope your husband will come home safely.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100055
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is not my husband. I just have a son with him. We have a good relationship because of our son.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 15 2005, 07:54 PM
> *Did you see on the news where the casinos were not going to allow the debit cards to be used at the casino?  Well DUH!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It's a shame they can't stop the welfare and disability checks from being used there.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You're right LucyLou. But for every misuse of welfare and huricane assistance, there are many more who have no choice but to accept these funds. I wish there were some better way to ensure that abuses do not occur. 

As far as our troops are concerned, I think that what they do becomes the ultimate sacrafice. Unfortunately, the laws of this land do not make accomodations for those sacrafices.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 15 2005, 07:18 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Katrina HAS provided an opportunity for new and improved living conditions ultimately.

Click to expand...

*Now lets hope that they will really take that opportunity and better themself. 

There was a report here on tv that some evacuees took their 2,000 $ and went to the Galleria to buy jewelry. Now I don't think that those are the ones that will improve their living conditions.

Gizzie's mom, I never was for this war because I knew it will end in the mess we have now. But I sincerely stand behind the men and women who are fighting over there. I feel for them. I hope your husband will come home safely.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100055
[/B][/QUOTE]


I heard that some of the people that signed up to get the debit cards were not even ones needing it...and then went to Victoria's Secret and whatnot with them!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 16 2005, 08:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now lets hope that they will really take that opportunity and better themself. 

There was a report here on tv that some evacuees took their 2,000 $ and went to the Galleria to buy jewelry. Now I don't think that those are the ones that will improve their living conditions.

Gizzie's mom, I never was for this war because I knew it will end in the mess we have now. But I sincerely stand behind the men and women who are fighting over there. I feel for them. I hope your husband will come home safely.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100055
[/B][/QUOTE]


I heard that some of the people that signed up to get the debit cards were not even ones needing it...and then went to Victoria's Secret and whatnot with them!









From what I've read/heard about the debit card program, they were giving them out at shelters, so I would assume that the people in the shelters would need them. 
I read an article on CNN.com, actually it was a video and it had the Chief of Staff from one of the hospitals in NO and since being evacuated to Texas he and his wife are on food stamps, for the first time in their lives, and he is a doctor.
So, I would think if a lot of these people are using small banks, they probably can't access their money.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100184
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 16 2005, 08:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now lets hope that they will really take that opportunity and better themself. 

There was a report here on tv that some evacuees took their 2,000 $ and went to the Galleria to buy jewelry. Now I don't think that those are the ones that will improve their living conditions.

Gizzie's mom, I never was for this war because I knew it will end in the mess we have now. But I sincerely stand behind the men and women who are fighting over there. I feel for them. I hope your husband will come home safely.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100055
[/B][/QUOTE]


I heard that some of the people that signed up to get the debit cards were not even ones needing it...and then went to Victoria's Secret and whatnot with them!







<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100184
[/B][/QUOTE]


From what I've read/heard about the debit card program, they were giving them out at shelters, so I would assume that the people in the shelters would need them. 
I read an article on CNN.com, actually it was a video and it had the Chief of Staff from one of the hospitals in NO and since being evacuated to Texas he and his wife are on food stamps, for the first time in their lives, and he is a doctor.
So, I would think if a lot of these people are using small banks, they probably can't access their money.


----------

